# Ga16de to Sr20ve swap..Needs?



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i have a 1.6 and i want to drop in a sr20ve..but i was told something about mounts..


this is what i need?everything on this page?
http://www.jgycustoms.com/serg20/conversion.htm

please let me kno asap thanks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

motor mounts....that site has a good list but u will need more stuff than that


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i need those things on that page and on the bottem right?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, plus other misc shit


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> yea, plus other misc shit


 whats the misc shit?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

look at the sticky at the top of this forum....you can't miss it...it mentions the exact same thing you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ok say this ve dont come with a wiring harness, can i used the sr20de wiring harness?


----------



## pulSR20 (Sep 10, 2004)

from what i'm reading on the sr20 forums,alot of people are using the de harness and ecu...

im looking to do the same swap into my pulsar...
stay in touch or posted so maybe we can share as much info as possible


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nismo1997, i hope you have some money and patience, we can tell you all you will need, but you might need more.. from what i have heard, wiring for the cluster is a pita.. but most likely this will run you more than a turbo will but the ve's are some sick motors.. good luck though..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> nismo1997, i hope you have some money and patience, we can tell you all you will need, but you might need more.. from what i have heard, wiring for the cluster is a pita.. but most likely this will run you more than a turbo will but the ve's are some sick motors.. good luck though..


Thanks..Ill keep u people posted


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

a whole new front clip, since you're putting a SR where a GA went
Good luck with yours, im going down that road too, but with a 16 instead of 20


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Really mike? I looked thru all 3 of the stickies and i could not find anything about no swap if u can pleas eprovide a link?


chimmike said:


> look at the sticky at the top of this forum....you can't miss it...it mentions the exact same thing you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

FatBoy4 said:


> Really mike? I looked thru all 3 of the stickies and i could not find anything about no swap if u can pleas eprovide a link?


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45029


----------

